# 189 bridge visa in Victoria



## Mithil (11 mo ago)

I have 189 bridge visa in Victoria visa class ( WA 010)so I have to pay fees for my son in kindergarten and school, hi is 3 years old. His born in Victoria.
Please reply thanks


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Mithil said:


> I have 189 bridge visa in Victoria visa class ( WA 010)so I have to pay fees for my son in kindergarten and school, hi is 3 years old. His born in Victoria.
> Please reply thanks


What visa were you on when you applied for the 189, and you got the Bridging visa A? 
And when did it, or does it expire?


----------



## Mithil (11 mo ago)

Mithil said:


> I have 189 bridge visa in Victoria visa class ( WA 010)so I have to pay fees for my son in kindergarten and school, hi is 3 years old. His born in Victoria.
> Please reply thanks





JandE said:


> What visa were you on when you applied for the 189, and you got the Bridging visa A?
> And when did it, or does it expire?


I was 485 working visa after student,yes bridging A, no i don’t get result.


----------

